# English Made Old Cushion Case Bakers Of Wigan



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Picked this up recently browsing the stalls at a local fair.

9ct gold hallmarked London 1931

Bakers Wigan

English Made

19 Jewels



















Anyone know who made the movement? - (Mach??)

Doen't have a pull out crown to adjust the time

you depress this little button on the side (pin set)

Its was overwound, but with a little tinkering, its been

running like a champ for 24 hours spot on to the minute

Any info greatfully recieved!

Rgds

Jim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

aliasmarlow said:


> Anyone know who made the movement? - (Mach??)


Sorry I haven`t a clue, nice watch though :thumbsup:


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Like Mach i haven't got the foggiest, but it's a gorgeous looking watch.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,stunning find,it could have been made here,(i think it was)the shop is now owned by Goldsmiths,it was taken over in the mid 80's,it used to be called,"Bakers Jewel casket"Wigan.

Anyway see what you think,here is the link. 

My link

ps. you can use their telephone number to find out more. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooooh! Very nice! very nice INDEED! Know nothing about it, but yes, I'll take it! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve only just noticed this but I suspect that as the hands are differant styles one of them is a replacement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve only just noticed this but I suspect that as the hands are differant styles one of them is a replacement.


Don't care, I'll still take it - and so would you prob'ly Mac! :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve only just noticed this but I suspect that as the hands are differant styles one of them is a replacement.
> ...


I certainly would, mind you I`d still get Steve to change that hand as he did for one of my Services Air Wrists which had exactly the same `problem` 

Speaking of Services....

*Awww Mel, geeus the Compy mun, cummon yabastar, jus geisa us it!*







:rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nae Chance, yachancinarabyee, Ah'll leeveyeeit inmawull! :lol:

Actually, I really like the Competitor, it wears much bigger than you would think from the size you look at, I'm still trying to find a strap in black I really like though, I think it *NEEDS* a black strap with silver buckle, I just haven't found one that I think is perfect for it, heavier than the brown that's on, but NOT a Toshi :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Nae Chance, yachancinarabyee, Ah'll leeveyeeit inmawull! :lol:


Ya bampot yae, ya pure mad dafty


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

mel said:


> Oooooh! Very nice! very nice INDEED! Know nothing about it, but yes, I'll take it! :lol:


Are your Mel, it was very expensive..... the lady apologised and said, "I'm very sorry, someone told me its real gold, so its going to have to be Â£10.00" h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You can have a 100% profit right now! :rofl2: It's a really nice piece :yes:

(Now wait for Mac's offer :lol: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> You can have a 100% profit right now! :rofl2: It's a really nice piece :yes:
> 
> (Now wait for Mac's offer :lol: )


Oh well as it`s "real gold" I suppose I could squeeze a few more pennies from my meager pension, how does Â£25 sound?


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You win the prize for 'find of the week'.


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

1931! Holy Mole! What a fantastic find sir! congratulations


----------

